# What does eveything stand for?



## Zork (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi All. 
Just a few questions. 

Under your name theres a title "Junior, Sophmore etc." what does that mean?
Under the title there is blue blocks on some and on others not. 
There is a Dads' tool shed (Men ONLY!). Can a admin please pm me the password.

Just want to say good job on this site. Its very helpful. A lot of uncertainties was cleared up for me. 
Thanks everyone.

LOL sorry for the typo in the heading. I don't know how to change it. Admin help. PLZZZZZZZ


----------



## kodos (Jan 13, 2015)

Those titles are tied to your post count... I'm sophomoric  because I have 500+ posts.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 13, 2015)

kodos said:


> Those titles are tied to your post count... I'm sophomoric  because I have 500+ posts.



We ought not to assume that because one is a sophomore or a freshman, means I have the right to pant's you in the hall as a senior. Only the moderators are allowed to do that.


----------



## Zork (Jan 13, 2015)

"pant's you in the hall"
Bhahahahahaha, Have no idea what this means. Please explain
Thought it was to do with a persons age. LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 13, 2015)

Zork said:


> "pant's you in the hall"
> Bhahahahahaha, Have no idea what this means. Please explain
> Thought it was to do with a persons age. LOL. Just kidding.



It is a sophomoric prank where a person sneeks behind someone and yanks the trousers down to the ankles. We at the PB only do this in the tool shed.


----------



## Zork (Jan 13, 2015)

earl40 said:


> Zork said:
> 
> 
> > "pant's you in the hall"
> ...



ROFL. So how do I get access to the tool shed? Seems like we discus issues of the heart there. ;-)


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2015)

PM one of the administrators - preferably one who is fairly active. 

Speaking of activity - there really hasn't been much lately on that sub-forum.


----------

